# Amsoil vs. Mobil 1...big difference?



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Currently using Amsoil but thinking about switching to Mobil 1. Change is totally based on cost as I do all my own oil changes, very happy with Amsoil but if they are pretty equal in quality I may as well trim some cost...abeit, minimal.

Any opinions? Anyone with pros/cons of Mobil One?

Buck


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I think your best way to cut your costs would be to sign up with Amsoil as a dealer. I am a dealer, but in no way am I asking to sign you up under me. I have no dealers under me and am not interested in doing so. So this is not spam. That would be improper on the forum anyway.
I would continue with Amsoil over Mobil 1 for a couple reasons. Amsoil had already had their formulations perfected by the time Mobil released their version of a synthetic. One of Mobils early versions had big problems. Some engines failed as a result, in the deep south and colder climates because the oil solidified in the pans. I believe they had to replace a lot of engines. Amsoil has been making synthetics since the early 70's. and most other manfacturers are following suit as they change and perfect their formulas...point in case: Mobil just upped their phosphorous levels a bit in one of their oils. Amsoil has long had higher levels in their equivalant oil. This issue of phosphorous levels is why some of their oils are not licensed by API but simply say meets or exceeds. Too high a level to be accepted for emmissions reasons according to API, is my understanding. So Amsoil is making something they feel is better than what API sets for limits.

That being said, I am sure Mobil has ironed out their problems, but I am happy sticking with the leader in synthetics.
You can check their site and see where their closest distribution center is. Being in the Chicago area, I have a center within 15 minutes of me. I also think that if you are a dealer, there is a way for you to buy it at cost from the retail dealers you may have been purchasing from. That you can probably check out on their site also.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> I think your best way to cut your costs would be to sign up with Amsoil as a dealer. I am a dealer, but in no way am I asking to sign you up under me. I have no dealers under me and am not interested in doing so. So this is not spam. That would be improper on the forum anyway.
> I would continue with Amsoil over Mobil 1 for a couple reasons. Amsoil had already had their formulations perfected by the time Mobil released their version of a synthetic. One of Mobils early versions had big problems. Some engines failed as a result, in the deep south and colder climates because the oil solidified in the pans. I believe they had to replace a lot of engines. Amsoil has been making synthetics since the early 70's. and most other manfacturers are following suit as they change and perfect their formulas...point in case: Mobil just upped their phosphorous levels a bit in one of their oils. Amsoil has long had higher levels in their equivalant oil. This issue of phosphorous levels is why some of their oils are not licensed by API but simply say meets or exceeds. Too high a level to be accepted for emmissions reasons according to API, is my understanding. So Amsoil is making something they feel is better than what API sets for limits.
> 
> That being said, I am sure Mobil has ironed out their problems, but I am happy sticking with the leader in synthetics.
> You can check their site and see where their closest distribution center is. Being in the Chicago area, I have a center within 15 minutes of me. I also think that if you are a dealer, there is a way for you to buy it at cost from the retail dealers you may have been purchasing from. That you can probably check out on their site also.


Hey Surfer,
I am on their "preferred customer" deal where I can get Amsoil for dealer cost. My costs were about still about $5.50 per quart after shipping and all, plus the $20 fee of becoming a preferred customer. I can get the Mobil 1 $4.50 per quart, small beans I know, but the Mobil 1 is also much more accessible to me. I do really like the Amsoil product, no doubt it's good, but my dad religiously used Mobil 1 and had great results...I don't know. Stupid to worry about such little things...we need some snow so I can worry about plowing my accounts. 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Buck I sent you a pm first line should read" GO with" not " do not" lol
I will clear this up a little 
My parents live by Al Amatuzio, My dad was in the Air Force with Al, Working on new oils for the air force.
Mt dad and some others were going to go into business together with AL. Well AL got out first rushed back to the states and opened up shop. As the others got back they found out AL had cut them all out even his own brother (Dick) sued him. Al has even gone so far as threating my self my family and friends with harm.
SO, yes Amsoil is a good oil but Al is a BIG son-of-a-*****!!!!
( the rest of the story.)
Get the mobile oil. I use it in my trucks no problems:waving:
AL knows ME So I'm sure he will send me a nice note for the free advertising lol


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

i use mobil one in my vette, its stamped right on the fill plug , yeah i know they paid gm to do that, ha im sure gm wouldnt go with it unless they thought it was good product,?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i might switch to that but i have a case of castrol to go through


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Greg, sent you a PM back...I should have read it before going to the store.

Here's what I did...Had my mind set that I was going to go with Mobil 1, went to L & M Fleet and noticed they also had the Amsoil on the shelf...odd, but they did. Cost was 5.39 a quart for the Amsoil, cheaper then if I ordered it myself. Then the Mobil 1 was 4.65 a quart or $27.50 for 6 quarts, so I thought what the heck I'll try the Mobil 1. Made my purchase and drove away...about 30 minutes later it was bothering me, I had noticed a definite difference in the smoothness of my engine with Amsoil and was very impressed with it. So what do I do...turn around and go back to Fleet and exchanged the Mobil for the Amsoil. Felt so much better, then Farmer tells me his story. Good thing I'm home now or I'd probably exchange it back for the Mobil 1 after that...geez, could we just get some snow so I can nit pick at something else other then oil.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Lol.. Buck thats how it goes. Run the Al-oil, then at your next oil change, go with the mobile. 
I could go on about the antics of AL but this is not the place to air the dirty laundry. Well just a little of it..:waving:


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I have used Mobil 1 in my CTD since I bought it. At the time Mobil one was THE only Diesel rated CERTIFIED full synthetic approved by ANY major diesel manufacturer for warranty use. AM Claimed to be but could never supply proof when requested. Cummins approved Mobil 1 (still does) and Mobil 1 has always met the tests in military and consumer use (SAE and API) As far as I know Amsoil is STILL NOT API certified. Also as far as I know Cummins still doesn't accept AM as approved.....I'll have to check with my parts guy there next time.
If it's not API certified and SAE certified for the minimun requirements the engine manufacturer lists don't use it- not matter who makes it.

Mobil is under $4.00 per quart from Wal-box stores and cheaper yet in the 5 quart containers.

Every oil company has had quality issues from time to time- Quaker state spent millions in replacement engines in the late 80's, as did Penskee. There isn't a single auto manufacturer that recomends Amsoil for use in their vehicles.... I doubt there's a major marketing deal between Exxon Mobil, Porsche, GM and the other companies that recomend it as the fill.

Good site here for oil facts too http://www.nordicgroup.us/oil.htm#How Sludge Forms
http://www.micapeak.com/info/oiled.html


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

not saying anything about ams becasue I have never used it. I have used lotsa mobil 1 stuff and IMO its good stuff. I was extremely pleased with how it worked in my trans. I have seen some trans that were TOAST with clutches delaminating, blueing of the steels and other hard parts ect and the fluid still looked great(didnt look burnt) This wasnt becasue of the fluid but other failures. Mobil 1 is good stuff IMO


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

Up North said:


> Greg, sent you a PM back...I should have read it before going to the store.
> 
> Here's what I did...Had my mind set that I was going to go with Mobil 1, went to L & M Fleet and noticed they also had the Amsoil on the shelf...odd, but they did. Cost was 5.39 a quart for the Amsoil, cheaper then if I ordered it myself. Then the Mobil 1 was 4.65 a quart or $27.50 for 6 quarts, so I thought what the heck I'll try the Mobil 1. Made my purchase and drove away...about 30 minutes later it was bothering me, I had noticed a definite difference in the smoothness of my engine with Amsoil and was very impressed with it. So what do I do...turn around and go back to Fleet and exchanged the Mobil for the Amsoil. Felt so much better, then Farmer tells me his story. Good thing I'm home now or I'd probably exchange it back for the Mobil 1 after that...geez, could we just get some snow so I can nit pick at something else other then oil.
> 
> Buck


Smart choice! I use the Amsoil in my F250 SD diesel, 9ft. blade. I noticed a huge difference right away. Truck runs smoother, idles better, and it's quieter. I started running Amsoil with 110,000 miles on the truck. Why? Got a good deal on it through work and figured I'd try it. Put it in the trans. too. WOW, what a difference there too. Shifts more firm, and trans. temp down about 75*. I plow anywhere from 8-18 hours at a time, and I need something to stand up to the abuse, you know, slow speeds, heavy loads, and all the riggers that plowing is on a truck. I used Pennzoil for 25yrs. before switching, and I will tell you that Ams. is more money, but you don't have to change the oil but every 8,000-11,000 miles, and in between that, you just change the filter at about 5,000 miles. It work's for me!


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

i always use moble one in my truck but the only problem with it that i noticed is my motor taps a little bit not much but then when i run castrol or something else it goes away but it taps in all my cars and trucks i dont know why


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Buck - I've been running Mobile 1 in my truck for about 15k miles now. Good stuff. I change it between 5-7k depending on how I've driven the truck. I've also been using the Mobile 1 oil filters. I have no complaints. I can tell you at 7,000 miles the last time I changed the oil my oil life monitor still said 37%. Also, I thought that running the M1 would reduce any valve chatter I have at start up but such was not the case. I also ran M1 in oneof my last cars, a VR6 Jetta I bought with 15 miles on it that I sold with 167k on the clock with no problems at all. The thing was dry as a bone underneath when I sold it and still ran like day one. 

I also run M1 in the rear, and plan on changing to M1 in the trans come this spring.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Unless you guys want to have the oil tested, don't extend the change interval as AM says to beyond the factory interval. Odds are you CAN extend the interval, but you need to know what the oil in your engine is doing to deturmine that- not what the distributor says it's doing, not what the manufacturer of the oil says it WILL do, but what it's actually doing. Dino oil change interval on my CTD is 6K miles- I have run M1 15W50 since I bought it at 42K miles. I have run 9K miles between changes in rough times and no evidence of break down. Truck now has 130K miles.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

My experience with Amsoil started with their 2-cycle oils,... I've had close to 30 snowmoblies in the past 30 years, & I've tried every 2-cycle oil there is,... I always ran my machines in my business til the engine blew, then get a new machine & use the old one for parts. Amsoil was the last oil I tried, because it was the most expensive, but the first machine I used it on, I ran it til the machine was just junk & I couldn't keep it glued together anymore, & then I had a spare engine. After having 2 or 3 spare engines laying around with my next 2 or 3 machines, I stopped messing around with other oils & have never looked back, & have had 3 snow machines with over 20,000 miles on them. My last plow truck had 286,000 miles on it, never used any oil, never touched anything. My car currently has 311,000 miles on it, never touched anything, runs perfect, doesn't use any oil. I put Amsoil in everything, & in over 20 years of snowplowing, I have never lost an engine, transmission, transfer case, or differential, & no one around here plows more or harder than me. I change my oil in vehicle engines every 10,000 miles, with filters every 3k. I have plowed at -55° in the past, (only because I had to),... and all the time at temps ranging from -20° to -40°. Maybe another oil is as good, but I'll never know, since I'm done doing oil experiments with my stuff. Just MHO,... for what it's worth....


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

Any truth to the fact that Amsoil is NOT SAE certified? I've heard that was the case, and we're NOT supposed to use non-certified SAE oil in power stroke diesel's. Just wondering what anyone's thought's are on this.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Correct, Amsoil is NOT SAE certified.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> I will clear this up a little
> My parents live by Al Amatuzio, My dad was in the Air Force with Al, Working on new oils for the air force.
> Mt dad and some others were going to go into business together with AL. Well AL got out first rushed back to the states and opened up shop. As the others got back they found out AL had cut them all out even his own brother (Dick) sued him. Al has even gone so far as threating my self my family and friends with harm.
> SO, yes Amsoil is a good oil but Al is a BIG son-of-a-*****!!!!
> ...


Clear this up????.... this is clear as MUD.

Who the hell is Al, AL, or Dick. And what are they doing in Mobile?

Amsoil is a Pyramid sales scheme company. (Think Amway)

I have used and will likely still use Amsoil products from time to time. However, I will not succomb to their marketing.

Market it nationwide and make it available in small speed shops to million sq/ft mega box stores.

I don't care for their unfriendly relationship with the API

I use Mobil-1 in all my engines. Currently, the only thing with Amsoil in it is my front and rear axles (maily because nobody wants to carry enough shelf quantity of Mobil-1 gear lube for me to change all axles)


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> Buck - I've been running Mobile 1 in my truck for about 15k miles now. Good stuff. I change it between 5-7k depending on how I've driven the truck. I've also been using the Mobile 1 oil filters. I have no complaints. I can tell you at 7,000 miles the last time I changed the oil my oil life monitor still said 37%. Also, I thought that running the M1 would reduce any valve chatter I have at start up but such was not the case. I also ran M1 in oneof my last cars, a VR6 Jetta I bought with 15 miles on it that I sold with 167k on the clock with no problems at all. The thing was dry as a bone underneath when I sold it and still ran like day one.
> 
> I also run M1 in the rear, and plan on changing to M1 in the trans come this spring.


 U have the chevy lifter clack at start up. Try some hydra valve clean between oil changes it may help.


----------

